# Will Allen Iverson ever win an NBA title?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

After 37.695 votes, 73.6% of the voters say that Iverson will never win an NBA title. here 

What do you think?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

All just depends on his team, really. Or if he can start playing with another star.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't see Philly surrounding him w/ the requisite talent before his elite days are over. Also, his style makes it difficult to get guys who can flourish w/ him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Negative sir.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

He's too far from a championship right now, and so far along in his career, for it to be likely.

So I definitely think the odds are against it, especially as time is against him; more and more, his ability will lessen, taking himself further from being a championship-caliber player.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't think iverson will ever win a title with the sixers. iverson, webber, igoudala, korver, and dalembert is a good start though. get them playing well together and add a couple solid bench guys and if they get hot in the playoffs, it's possible.

that was a terrible poll though. i guess it shows how much the casual espn fan knows.

iverson isn't a ballhog. but the best was 60% calling him a ballhog but 70% saying he shot because he team needs him too. and he averages 7.7 assists but "as a point guard, he should get at least that many". which is why he is 5th in the league in assists. i guess all other pgs are terrible for not averaging 7+ assists.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

OT: Sixers up by 20 against the World Champs.

AI with 24 pts in 24 minutes in 10-16 shooting AND 4 assists...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think he still has a chance to. If the Sixers can get their **** together for the next two seasons they have an opportunity to win one.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i voted yes only because i hope he will.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

They need to find another superstar to put next to him, an SF would do. Maybe they can trade up for Marvin Williams in the draft. That's the only player I can see them getting through trade without giving up their core. Though they don't have a lot of expiring contracts to get that big of a deal done, so they'd probably have to give up Dalembert plus picks.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I Actually think next season might be his best chance, depending on what happens in the future. That is only IF:

*1)*They get a new coach that knows how to work with two stars.

*2)*Iverson and Webber gel, which is very possible if they get that coach.

*3)*Andre Iguodala and Samuel Dalembert develop over the summer. They both have good work ethic, so it is very likely they improve, especially Iggy. Iggy will have to become more aggresive on offense, and should have the ball in his hands more. Dalembert just has to improve on what he already does well, maybe develop a mid-range jumper, develop a better post-offense, and cut down on fouls.

*4)*They get good contributing bench players in the off-season (though their bench isn't half bad with Salmons who is good in limited minutes, Green who just doesn't get burn, Aaron McKie, Matt Barnes, Rodney Rogers and Marc Jackson.) The one thing I could ask for their bench is a better rebounding and defensive presence, which they lack with both Rodney and Marc.

If all of these happen, and there is a good chance of these happening, except maybe #4, they could become an elite team in the league, and could possibly win a chip. Iverson would have to get hot at the right times in the playoffs (if he gets hot like he did midseason next playoffs, the Sixers will be *VERY* hard to beat), and the team would have to play well together, especially Iverson and Webber. 

If the Sixers run a defense with Iggy guarding the opposing teams best player, and the rest of the players just funnel everyone into Sammy downlow who is a tremendous shot blocker and defensive player, they could be good on defense. They already have a lot of people who are good at stealing the ball (they lead the league already), and that would really help with getting on the break, where they do very well with Iggy, Iverson, Sammy and Korver as the trailer. They could also be a very good passing team and offensive team. They could have Webber passing to cutting Iggy and Iverson (who is good at cutting and coming off screens), they could have both Webber and AI feeding Sammy and Iggy on oops because they would draw attention, or Iggy could come off of a pick. Since AI and Webber both draw attention, that would really help Korver, Iggy, Rodney, Marc Jax, Willie Green, John Salmons and (hopefully if he develops a jumper) Samuel Dalembert, also they could draw attention and get each other looks. Also Iggy is a great passer and could find plenty of open looks if he had the ball more. They could also keep giving Korver the green light since he can already stroke it so well. Anyways, I'm rambling now, so I'll wrap this up. If they complete those 4 things, they have a possibility, though it may be small, to win a championship, and I'm only wishing that it happens. I may be very optimistic, but I have to be, this may be the only chance they win one with Iverson.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

Iverson is a great player with great heart but most likely will never win the title as a #1 scoring option. Believe it or not he can stand to get more assists. He takes alot of ill-advised shots, not only with the shot clock winding down (which is understandable) but also many times he jacks up his fair share of long jumpers. He can get these types of shots at any time. Early in the shot-clock he should pass the ball around or drive to the hoop. His decision making is good but at times falters. He has been improving steadily his entire career. This year he doesn't have to create for his team as much. Andre Igoudala has been able to break down defences to Iverson and Dalemberts benefit. Imagine if Iverson had more of a pass first mentality he can break down defenses in a much more devastating manor than Iguodala! Early in his career he could not do this. Being surrounded by the likes of Tyrone Hill, Theo Ratliff , and George Lynch. But before that he had Jim Jackson and Jerry Stackhouse. He was a ball hog then. Further on down in his career he may be part of a championship team, but not as the primary offensive threat, maybe as more of a distributer or role-player.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't see it happening. Maybe if Webber really turns it around and him and Jimbo get on the same page. And Andre would really have to turn into quite a player. Korver is a nice piece, Dalembert is a nice piece. I think they are close on talent, they just need to put it all together.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

bballlife said:


> I don't see it happening. Maybe if Webber really turns it around and him and Jimbo get on the same page. And Andre would really have to turn into quite a player. Korver is a nice piece, Dalembert is a nice piece. I think they are close on talent, they just need to put it all together.


Don't expect Jimbo to be around much longer


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Anything can happen, can't see the future, but given the circumstances, it's pretty doubtful.


----------

